# Game 59 Thread: Lakers vs Hawks



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (38-20, 2nd Place)
Last Game: Lakers 100 - Wizards 83 (2/29)
vs.









Atlanta Hawks (19-40, 7th Place)
Last Game: Magic 104 - Hawks 99 (2/28)

Tuesday, Mar. 2
4:30 pm 
at Hawks 
TV: KCAL 5:30pm, NBALP 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
 

</center>


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Prediction: no more than 10,000 people will show up to the game.:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ill take the under Locke.. My number is more around 5,000 :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Ill take the under Locke.. My number is more around 5,000 :laugh:


Yeah I was trying to be generous because it's the Lakers and all but your number is probably more like what it'll be.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

2,354 only 21 of them will be an Atlanta Hawks fan


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

This will be interesting, we all remember the last time these two teams played.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers win by 5000.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thekid</b>!
> This will be interesting, we all remember the last time these two teams played.


I don't. Don't tell me the Hawks won.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thekid</b>!
> This will be interesting, we all remember the last time these two teams played.


Honestly, I have no clue. You'll have to refresh my memory. I can't even recall what the Hawks did yesterday, nevermind what they did several months ago.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers 113 - Hawks 67

^^ That would be last time.. Cant believe you guys dont remember that :rofl:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Lakers 113 - Hawks 67
> 
> ^^ That would be last time.. Cant believe you guys dont remember that :rofl:


Hey man, it's the Hawks.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

yep, we were playing with no Shaq or Karl. I think we held to them to 7 points in the first quarter and we were up by 53 at one point.:laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> yep, we were playing with no Shaq or Karl. I think we held to them to 7 points in the first quarter and we were up by 53 at one point.:laugh:


:laugh:

Let's hope for a repeat.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Starting Lineups:*
 

Enough said.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh.. Kobe will most likely miss this game... Kareem should get the start but who knows.. And I wouldnt exactly count out Kobe quite yet although its unlikely he'll be playing.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Oh.. Kobe will most likely miss this game... Kareem should get the start but who knows.. And I wouldnt exactly count out Kobe quite yet although its unlikely he'll be playing.


Good. Get Kareem a start. He's been very well since the break. It's good to see headband playing better as well. If he continues to play well I might start to call him by his real name.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Yes, i remember now......

It shall be known as.."The Slaughtering in Atlanta" :grinning: 



> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Lakers 113 - Hawks 67
> ^^ That would be last time.. Cant believe you guys dont remember that :rofl:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I remember reading that Kobe would not play in this game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Game 59 Thread: Lakers vs Hawks*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> *Starting Lineups:*
> 
> 
> Enough said.




:laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

steven jacksons face makes me want to :hurl:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> steven jacksons face makes me want to :hurl:



Chris Crawford is no beauty queen either....:sour:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Statement game for Shaq*

Shaq needs to come out get 30 and 15 and show this team that he is ready to lead and make everyone better on the floor when the offense goes through him. If he can't dominate a weak team like the Hawks, then Kobe will continue to run his offense the rest of the season. This might be good enough to win some games, but it won't be good enough every night to win a championship. 

It is also important for LA to get an early 1st half lead and for the subs/role players to play well so Shaq and GP only have to play about 30 minutes. That means Rush, Fish, Slava, and George have to hit their shots.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

This game is supposed to be on KCAL? I'm seeing Ripleys right now whats going on. Did they just cancel showing the game because its the Hawks? LOL @ that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

its a tape delay, it starts now, but the lakers are losing 40-34 with 2:58 to go in the 2nd


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it just me, or did Paul Sunderland just call this a "Dangerous Game"... The Hawks are gonna get mauled, i dont care what the score is right now


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

42-39, hawks at the half

diddnt they get 4 points in the first quater of the meeting at staples


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You let the Hawks score a point? Good god what is wrong with you people!

The Lakeshow is coming back, and will hopefully add another ping pong ball to the Hawks lotto chances. Thank you for exposing Jason Terry for the talentless ***** he really is


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

After 3 quarters, Lakers 71 Hawks 69.

Close game so far.

Shaq, Payton and Walton are playing good. 

The rest is stinking up the place.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pathetic. I got so fed up with how they are playing that I just can't watch it any more on KCAL. I'll just follow it live on NBA.com.

What a bunch of losers they are tonight.:no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Stupid Phil doesnt even play Brian.. Pisses me off :upset:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Devean George should be shot! :upset: 

What a loser!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Are you guys watching this live? 

In SoCal, we have it 1 hour delayed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NVM


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No I cant watch it tonight but from GameTracker Cook hasnt played a minute tonight


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

remind me why i am a lakers fan again????
that was the most pathtic thing ive ever seen


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> remind me why i am a lakers fan again????
> that was the most pathtic thing ive ever seen


It's 86-84 with 4mins left. Payton just got a rebound, and we're on the way up the court with a chance to tie. Payton needs 1 more rebound for a Trip-Dub.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My God...George is 0-4 from the FT line, he is horrible. Just horrible. I'm glad I'm not watching this. Why the **** is he even in the game?!:upset:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

kind off wierd, i was just fliping channels, and i passed FSN and they said the game was over, NVM then


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

George makes a FT! 

Payton with a rebound and a score! Lakers lead 87-86! 

23pts, 10rbs, 10assts so far for GP.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rush with the 3! Lakers lead 92-91 with 1 minute left. 

Walton with the steal...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

walton with 7 assists, nice


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good God, it looks like it was an offensive rebound and a three-pointer. We could be dead. 

Offensive boards and threes...it seems to be the story of the night for LA.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> We could be dead.


 But Kareem Rush says "No no" to that and nails a three-ball to reclaim the lead! 92-91


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers with the ball, 93-93, 54 seconds left. :uhoh:

9 missed FTs tonight for the Lakers, 13-22.:sour:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

TERRY missed a FT, 94-93 Hawks lead. Lakers take a timeout with a chance to win the game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

who to give the ball to???????


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

11 seconds left, Lakers with the ball down 94-93.   

Who would've thunk it? Jason Terry with the game-winning FT.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> who to give the ball to???????


12 seconds, don't look for the Lakers to force the ball inside to Shaq. 1-4 from the FT line if he goes for a shot the Hawks will slash hard. 


HAWKS WIN!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I sure didnt see that one coming


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a sack of **** game. Pathetic.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a sack of **** coaching.. I'm sure Cook would have gotten 2 pts and that could've been the difference.. Nice coaching Phil.. Gotta hand it to ya :clap:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Man, this is when i almost sign up to Jemel´s signature!!!!

What a bunch of pantsies!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

im going to go cry now,


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Payton had a nice game, they missed Kobe big time...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

why didn't Kobe play?
Will he play next game?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is why they need Kobe. Losing at the Hawks in the middle of the playoff push. Pretty pathetic. :no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> What a sack of **** coaching.. I'm sure Cook would have gotten 2 pts and that could've been the difference.. Nice coaching Phil.. Gotta hand it to ya :clap:


Brian Cook would not have made an ounce of difference. If we couldn't rebound with him out...we'd be even worse with him in there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This is why they need Kobe. Losing at the Hawks in the middle of the playoff push. Pretty pathetic. :no:


Pretty? More like HELLA PATHETIC!

This should be a sign from the Heavens that Kobe Bryant IS the LA Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Not even beating the Kings two times in a row would ease the pain of losing to the Hawks. NOTHING will EVER ease the pain of losing to the Hawks tonight.

No basketball team that has any self-respect and talent should EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER lose to the Hawks. EVER!

No way we beat the Rockets tomorrow. Yao, Mobley, Jackson and Francis will murder us. Not to mention a side-dish of Mr. Maurice Taylor in the 2nd and 4th quarters. We will play super crappy, and instead of 40-20 (3rd seed)...we'll be 38-22 (5th seed). 

Great job Lakers, want a ****in cookie? 

Even if we do somehow manage to win...WHO THE HELL CARES?!!! Why do I say this? Because we lost to the frickin Hawks! 

:no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What's even worse about losing to the Hawks, you ask?

I have an answer....losing to the Hawks when they play Chris Crawford, Joel Pryzbilla and Bob Sura all 27+minutes.

Crying a river? I'm crying a frickin ocean here!

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


We lost to the Hawks! The Hawks!


AAAAAARRRRRGHGHHHHHGHGGHGHHGGGHHHH!

NO!

The Hawks!:upset:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Back off the ledge guys. I know it is sad but it's only a game. The Lakers have a tendency to look pathetic against bad teams.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Brian Cook would not have made an ounce of difference. If we couldn't rebound with him out...we'd be even worse with him in there.


Whatever you say Mr. Know It All :shy:


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

Now you guys know exactly how us Twolves fans felt after falling to the Iverson/Robinson/Coleman-less Sixers the other night. **** happens sometimes. 

The Hawks strike again. 

They're giant killers. They've knocked off the Mavs, Twolves, Spurs, and now the Lakers. Who'd'a thunk?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvesguy</b>!
> Now you guys know exactly how us Twolves fans felt after falling to the Iverson/Robinson/Coleman-less Sixers the other night. **** happens sometimes.
> 
> The Hawks strike again.
> ...


Trust me, we know how you feel. The Phil Jackson Lakers have a habit of playing down to their level of competition. We've made a habit of losing to teams like the Bulls, Clippers, Warriors, and Hawks over the years. This is just another chapter in that pathetic novel.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jesus Payton was WIDE open from like 2 feet, i thought he would have had that... All well, just one game, the Lakers DO play bad against bad teams. they play well against better ones


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I feel so bad for my Grandma right now, shes like the biggest Laker fan, her daughter is in the hospital right now, and her cat thats 19 years old human years is very sick... I usually feel good about a Laker loss, but not this one


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Lakers will come out strong tomorrow... remember no Kobe in this game and he is your future. Will suck for the Rockets if Kobe comes back with a huge game.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Good game I thought...... y'all just see the glass half empty


----------



## samdge (Feb 3, 2004)

If Kobe does not resign with us, our team will be worse than the hawks. I mean we lost to them! If Kobe doesnt resign we are going to be horrrrrrrrrrible:whatever:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Good lord, people, some of you guys sound like you're ready to jump ship -- literally. Calm down, all of you know this happens to us frequently and we always manage to get back on track. I know the Hawks are pathetic, but damn.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

who would have thought, that the lakers vs hawks thread would have 70+ replies


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> who would have thought, that the lakers vs hawks thread would have 70+ replies


It's almost all *****ing and moaning but then again that's what I expected if this happened!

I believe we'll be fine still.. Just chill everyone..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> It's almost all *****ing and moaning but then again that's what I expected if this happened!
> ...


What? This kind of crap should not happen, that's what everybody is saying.

What do you expect people to say? "Oh, we lost to the worst team in the NBA late in the season, but it's OK. We'll be fine. We play a team that we haven't beaten in a very long time next, but that's ok. We lost to the Hawks. Yay."


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What? This kind of crap should not happen, that's what everybody is saying.
> 
> What do you expect people to say? "Oh, we lost to the worst team in the NBA late in the season, but it's OK. We'll be fine. We play a team that we haven't beaten in a very long time next, but that's ok. We lost to the Hawks. Yay."


Huh, I know we lost to the worst team in the NBA (Actually it's the Magic and Bulls I believe) and it should not happen but like I said "I believe we'll be fine still" .. Now I didnt say that for you other's out there.. I believe we'll be fine, nobody else has to believe that after this loss!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jesus, the guys on Souther California Sports Report are calling the loss one of the worst losses ever. That its the most inexcusable game in Laker history. Jesus, these guys need to calm down it just one game and they were missing Kobe :no:


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

That was so ****in embarrasing on what i saw tonight. We lost to a team that has Prizbilla as their starting center for god sakes :laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvesguy</b>!
> Now you guys know exactly how us Twolves fans felt after falling to the Iverson/Robinson/Coleman-less Sixers the other night. **** happens sometimes.
> 
> The Hawks strike again.
> ...


Excellent point, and don't forget to add the Pistons to that list. No one would have ever expected the Hawks to beat any of those teams this year, let alone within the same few months.

I didn't get to see any of the game except the low-lites on the SoCal Sports Report. Anyone have any nominations for POG?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

lol Atlanta is a playoff killer. If only they played like that every game then they wouldn't be the bottom of the league.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers "deserve" the loss based on how badly they played. :upset: Done deal, just adding more fuel to the fire against the Rockets and the other teams


----------



## Venom110 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Question*

Did the Hawks beat those other playoff-bound teams with or without Reef and Ratliff. I mean at this point, ATL has the least talent by far of any NBA team. The loss was a horrible horrible loss, for a team with the most dominant force in the league.


----------

